# Jesse Jones Limit 3/1



## Capt "T" (Jun 1, 2005)

2 1/12 hour Limit. Most fish caught on single crappie jigs.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice stringer! Which part of Jesse Jones? Was there any crowds down there. Probably be down there this weekend.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Nice catch


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Capt "T" (Jun 1, 2005)

all fish were caught near the boardwalk area. Crowd was not a problem, but I'm sure it will be this weekend.


----------



## FishKiller (Jun 8, 2005)

*too fun*

Good one. I fished just one hour yesterday morning, before work, and caught 15. I hope we dont make too much of a dent on their population in the comming years.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

T-BOX said:


> all fish were caught near the boardwalk area. Crowd was not a problem, but I'm sure it will be this weekend.


T-Box,
Were you there Tuesday mid-morning 27th? I was wading and saw an angler who I thought was you. I caught 12, most on 2.5" shallow diving hard plastic.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

sweet, hope there are some left when i make it out. thanks for the post


----------



## davidb713 (Jul 16, 2004)

where is the easiest walk to get to the creek? Im taking my daughter and want to catch fish for her but dont want to wear her out getting there.


----------



## Capt "T" (Jun 1, 2005)

Rip, yeah that was me on Tues. I ended up with 11, and about a 3lb catfish.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Where was my invite Terrance? I got something for you at the shop. Drop by and get it tomarow if you get a chance. If I head for Newman Sunday morning I will let you know.


----------



## longggfish (Aug 14, 2005)

what trail do u take to the boardwalk area?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Pull her in a wagon & then just..chain it up..when you get to the creek..


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

That's exactly what I did Sunday. I pulled my 3 yr old in a wagon and she played in the sand with the wife while I fished. Everyone had a great time.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*Canoe*

Would the fishing be better from a canoe? If so I might need a partner next weekend.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I am mainly a saltwater fisherman, but I am looking to try out some white bass fishing this year. I have been reading some awesome postings about everyone's catches. As you call tell by now, I am not familiar with any of the fresh water bodies in the area. Where is Jesse Jones Park if I was coming from Katy? Also, what are the best tackle and gear to target white bass?

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Spec Chaser said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am mainly a saltwater fisherman, but I am looking to try out some white bass fishing this year. I have been reading some awesome postings about everyone's catches. As you call tell by now, I am not familiar with any of the fresh water bodies in the area. Where is Jesse Jones Park if I was coming from Katy? Also, what are the best tackle and gear to target white bass?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance.


 Spec Chaser,
I like you mainly fish saltwater, but I've fished this park every spring for over 13 years, it is close to my home. Bass Pro Shops XPS 2.75" minnow have been very productive along with the normal soft plastics. 
MapQuest this address:
Jesse H Jones Park & Nature:
281-446-8588 20634 Kenswick Dr Humble, TX 77338, US


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you for the information Rip! I will mapquest the area once the weather warms up a little. I guess everyone is walking and fishing the different areas along the bank.

Thanks again!


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

was there on sunday morning for an hour and nothing was going on until the game wardens pulled up on there jon boat and started checking for fishing license. they gave a ticket to this one old white guy keeping everything, undersized sandies. i bet he was ******! so please buy your license and make sure whites are 10 inches!


----------

